# just tried snorting pure mdma



## kricket53 (Dec 22, 2010)

Yep. Just like the title says. I snorted a line of pure mdma powder(uncut ecstasy). It basically fealt like a weed body high times athousand. Everything fealt soo good. But im not getting into it. illl prob never do it again. Just thought id tell u guys


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Dec 22, 2010)

Back in the days, I used to practice this method of MDMA ingestion too, like I took my coke and meth, until I learned what an uneconomical way it really was. My recommendation, if you do decide to study this molecule again, mix it with a small volume of liquid and slurp her back. The effects will take longer to surface, but the result will be far more educating  IME anyway..


----------



## Supgee3 (Dec 23, 2010)

Back in high school I used to dab with this shit... parchuting it gets you really fucked up... (pour a little bit into a little square of kleenex or toilet paper and swallow it) the kleenex or whatever dissolves very rapidly in your stomach and you get really high really fast.


----------



## high|hgih (Dec 23, 2010)

Damn, I snorted a roll my first time doing x. Im pretty sure it wasn't pure, but it was the worst pain I have EVER felt. Fun drug though, best one out there imo. Lol you say only once, but come on , the shits amazing lmao


----------



## BoB772420 (Dec 23, 2010)

high|hgih said:


> Damn, I snorted a roll my first time doing x. Im pretty sure it wasn't pure, but it was the worst pain I have EVER felt. Fun drug though, best one out there imo. Lol you say only once, but come on , the shits amazing lmao


yea the pills burn bad as fuck when you snort them but the pure shit goes down wayy smoother


----------



## Sr. Verde (Dec 23, 2010)

dont crush pills and snort them

why would you want filler all up in the nose


if your going to snort something, snort as pure of a substance as possible so that shit just gets absorbed into the mucus membrane


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 23, 2010)

kricket53 said:


> Yep. Just like the title says. I snorted a line of pure mdma powder(uncut ecstasy). It basically fealt like a weed body high times athousand. Everything fealt soo good. But im not getting into it. illl prob never do it again. Just thought id tell u guys


See that's the problem... you'll probably never do it again because you didn't see what good mdma can genuinely do! Never sniff mdma its a big waste and it works differently on the brain giving it more of a dopamine push than an actual serotonin push. Oral consumption is the best route besides plugging as your stomach is lined with serontonin receptors. So when you get a chance slam 200mg's orally that is and await the big fuckin' rush


----------



## Skunkybud (Dec 23, 2010)

Damn man where in mass are you getting straight mdma powder? All I can find around here are rolls.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 23, 2010)

Actually in certain areas... pure mdma or molly is more prevalent in certain area's then actual pressed pills. Sometimes molly is either cut or diluted which in all respects doesn't truly define the meaning of pure molly.... therefore, you have to be careful when people used that term because they can essentially rip you off.


----------



## Skunkybud (Dec 23, 2010)

I had someone sell me rolls at harvest fest in maine. He said it was pure molly they were $5 each and I ate 1 at first and it felt like i ate like 3-4 of the ones I was used to (i did end up eatting 4 that night though) they obviouslly wern't pure molly but they were pure something cuz I was fucked the fuck up. It was wierd it was a more trippy hallucinating trip than a normal roll trip for me. Is that the diffrence between MDA and MDMA is MDA more hallucinogenic?


----------



## high|hgih (Dec 25, 2010)

> I had someone sell me rolls at harvest fest in maine. He said it was pure molly they were $5 each and I ate 1 at first and it felt like i ate like 3-4 of the ones I was used to (i did end up eatting 4 that night though) they obviouslly wern't pure molly but they were pure something cuz I was fucked the fuck up. It was wierd it was a more trippy hallucinating trip than a normal roll trip for me. Is that the diffrence between MDA and MDMA is MDA more hallucinogenic?


What did it look like? that seems really cheap for molly, I have heard about people ripping people off and selling them dxm instead of mdma, its way cheaper and some people actually fall for it. Dxm is way more visual, so maybe thats what happened. Was it in a capsule?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 25, 2010)

You wont' see that here. Molly can run upto 15 bucks each for a capsule of about 120mgs'. Dont get me wrong... beautifully crafted mdma at that level would give anyone a good cheer! But those prices are much too low for good mdma or ecstasy at all. DXM maybe, but highly unlikely as the high or mechanism of action is totally different. I'd rather say a research chemical like MDPV, Mephedrone, or Methylone. Those are rather cheap and mimic mdma in certain ways.


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Dec 25, 2010)

preach it ndangered. when it comes to hallucinogen info its Ndangered, ANC, and probably Cryptkeeper. i keep all of my hallucinogenic faith in u, brothers. other people should learn to understand the ways of wisdom too. yall are like the 3 wisemen who are tripping balls on acid, dmt, and psycilibin. good times!


----------



## Earths Widdler (Dec 26, 2010)

First off youd be crazy not to try it again haha. You were lucky to have pure shit your first time. Over hear in Detroit the electronic scene is huge which is lucky for me.  Plus it helps to have one of your bestfreinds mixing because he gets the good shit then swings it my way. And everytime I go out ill usually down 2-3. I like to wait at least an hour or two in between depending on potency. That way after your first peak its constant. And dont snort it...It is a waste. The high lasted a fraction of what it normally does.

My advice...Water! And i mean that to the fullest extent haha. To many people fail this area and give the drug a bad name. I personally like gatorade or something high in sugars. And if your not use to the jaw clenching, chew gum. 

Drink one shot after/with your pill/powder/crystals. Helps speed things up. Ones all you need.


----------



## KillerBudz1 (Dec 26, 2010)

how could it be dxm? you need to drink like alcohol or orange juice to break it down into its HCL form for your body to metabolise it


----------



## Hotsause (Dec 26, 2010)

I remember when i was about 16-17 a friend had sold out of pills (He had a bag of at least 100) So he had a bunch of powder left over from broken pills etc. I ate the whole pile and it had to the nastiest shit i have ever tasted but i was FUCKEDDDDDD up lol but i dont think ill ever try that again everytime i think of that taste it makes me wanna throw up lol. Ps chewing pills gets you fucked up faster but it taste like a homeless mans ass lol


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 26, 2010)

mescalinebandit420 said:


> preach it ndangered. when it comes to hallucinogen info its Ndangered, ANC, and probably Cryptkeeper. i keep all of my hallucinogenic faith in u, brothers. other people should learn to understand the ways of wisdom too. yall are like the 3 wisemen who are tripping balls on acid, dmt, and psycilibin. good times!


We venture on the side of caution. We are bounty men not like those featured on The Expendables... but much like those envisioned on the hit series _Entourage_, we take things in stride but have a cut throat approach that will pop the cherries of the most biggest helmet heads 

You're time will come soon mescalinebandit


----------



## wannaquickee (Dec 27, 2010)

about 13 years ago i started using X(i quit about 5 years ago when the pills started to become shitty, the whole rave/club scene began to fade as well). This was right after the pure mollies were phased out and manufacturers found ways to cut it with Special K, Speed, Heroin etc. During this time that the pills were actually mdma cut with something there was still the occasional pure cap and or MDA(more hallucinogenic). Pure mollies are like a good H bomb if you have ever taken one(this is just to give you an idea or something to match it to.

Pure makes you want to chill, clenching of the jaw is lessin because no speed in it and the touchy feely is intensive also tracers are see better.

DXM makes you feel like your rolling and then it goes away, then comes back then goes away(giving you the feeling of needing to take more) you sweat more and feel the need to drink more often. you become very dehydrated. This is why people were dying from rolling because of the DXM. they couldnt keep themselves hydrated.

anymore questions on MDA, MDMA/Ecstasy i promise you im your man.


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Dec 27, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> We venture on the side of caution. We are bounty men not like those featured on The Expendables... but much like those envisioned on the hit series _Entourage_, we take things in stride but have a cut throat approach that will pop the cherries of the most biggest helmet heads
> 
> You're time will come soon mescalinebandit


Excellent. I will be waiting in anticipation bro.


----------



## Earths Widdler (Dec 27, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> We venture on the side of caution. We are bounty men not like those featured on The Expendables... but much like those envisioned on the hit series _Entourage_, we take things in stride but have a cut throat approach that will pop the cherries of the most biggest helmet heads
> 
> You're time will come soon mescalinebandit


For those of us who dont have cable can you explain to me what you mean by having a cut throat approach like they have on that show?


----------



## barnzy001 (Dec 28, 2010)

dont snort it thats horrid it works better if you dab it and put it on your tongue on tear a bit of rizla and rap some of it as a bomb theres alot of it coming around in the uk again now but was quiet for a while


----------



## `Dave (Dec 28, 2010)

lol eat .5 and u wont be saying you'll never do it again 

but yeah snorting it gets you less wrecked than eating it, come up quicker but lasts for not as long.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 28, 2010)

Earths Widdler said:


> For those of us who dont have cable can you explain to me what you mean by having a cut throat approach like they have on that show?


Wickedly sly but innovative. We feed the masses


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 28, 2010)

`Dave said:


> lol eat .5 and u wont be saying you'll never do it again
> 
> but yeah snorting it gets you less wrecked than eating it, come up quicker but lasts for not as long.


If wrecked means in a very plausible headspace then yeah... oral consumption is the preferred route. But let me tell you the comedown is more harsh when insufflated!


----------



## ANC (Dec 28, 2010)

There is no drug worth takeing that does not take an equal but fair toll from your body.


----------



## mrboots (Dec 28, 2010)

ANC said:


> There is no drug worth takeing that does not take an equal but fair toll from your body.


Eloquently stated.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 28, 2010)

ANC said:


> There is no drug worth takeing that does not take an equal but fair toll from your body.


So true. Nothing more is to be said


----------



## morfin56 (Dec 28, 2010)

sorry anc but mind i say this is a weed forum and many could argue cannabis is definitely worth taking and does not take a toll on your body. 

whats up hallucinatory thread its been a while.


----------



## `Dave (Dec 28, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> If wrecked means in a very plausible headspace then yeah... oral consumption is the preferred route. But let me tell you the comedown is more harsh when insufflated!


wrecked, spangled whatever  and tbh I dont really get harsh comedowns with mdma at all, not when its top quality anyway


----------



## Japanfreak (Dec 28, 2010)

Everybody who has ever seen a crushed pill thinks it's pure.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 29, 2010)

`Dave said:


> wrecked, spangled whatever  and tbh I dont really get harsh comedowns with mdma at all, not when its top quality anyway


Of course. Its a rather smooth decline to sobriety. Ya'll know what I'm talking about DAVE


----------



## ANC (Dec 29, 2010)

morfin56 said:


> sorry anc but mind i say this is a weed forum and many could argue cannabis is definitely worth taking and does not take a toll on your body.
> 
> whats up hallucinatory thread its been a while.


Smoke long enough and watch those facial wrinkles, or try to run marathons or try to have healthy sperm.... (the high is as mild as the price)
Everything has a price.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 29, 2010)

ANC always bringing it into perspective! Weed has a toll if its habitual and daily. Have a modest attitude people


----------



## DarthD3vl (Dec 29, 2010)

my doctor told me my lungs are at 70 percent and its because I smoke.... but all I smoke is weed... encouraged me to quit smoking so much so often... he was right..


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 29, 2010)

Well. Personally, I can have a gram of weed last me a whole entire month. Call it whatever you want... willpower, abstinence that whole shaaaaaaaa-bang... but I advocate mediocrity... everything has its place and time in society! Don't know what my lung capacity is... but I know its enough to sustain a five mile jog


----------



## DarthD3vl (Dec 29, 2010)

of course I smoke alot still, but rarely wake and bake and dont smoke every min of every day, also cut out all blunts and joints and smoke mostly through water now, lungs doing much better plenty of red blood cells living in my blood now haha, 

yeah well if I had higher quality stuff it would last longer and i'd smoke less but you all saw the stuff I get on regular basis lol no wonder my lungs were tired


----------



## ANC (Dec 29, 2010)

lol, I can make a gram last till 9am.

Time is not our friend.
Once upon a time I'd go to the gym with my friends (on a farm in the mountains), then jog back to town smokeing a joint along the way.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 29, 2010)

DarthD3vl said:


> my doctor told me my lungs are at 70 percent and its because I smoke.... but all I smoke is weed... encouraged me to quit smoking so much so often... he was right..


You need to stop smokin' that swag that's why  jk


----------



## DarthD3vl (Dec 29, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> You need to stop smokin' that swag that's why  jk


haha that what I think to, it probably has the same amount of tar and bad things as the good stuff does, but takes double to tripple the amount to get a buzz.. well almost my tolerance is adjusted to this lower thc level as well but i smoke the good stuff to ocasionally..


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 29, 2010)

If the right buddha hits you... then a two toke session is all you'll need


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jan 5, 2011)

LoL ... our friend here samples some in the most horrid way of all and is ready to throw in a towel.

Kind brother I am not sure how pure your MDMA was but _my sand is pure_ and ... it will burn a hole in your 
skull if you snort enough of it. So if you did not feel a sharp pain ... as the compound ventured down your 
cavity ..... _reminding me personally of having an ice pick showed in there_ .... you are playing with the wrong chemicals.

I suggest to take another ride ... eat one tab 120/130 .... then at peak snort another.
That is a nice starter formula. Which will showcase the power of this compound.

Throw some love from Lucy in there and you are on cloud 9

Man ... every-time I think of snorting the hug drug .... I get the shivers ... and 
this weird licorice taste in my mouth. Brrr....


----------



## `Dave (Jan 6, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> LoL ... our friend here samples some in the most horrid way of all and is ready to throw in a towel.
> 
> Kind brother I am not sure how pure your MDMA was but _my sand is pure_ and ... it will burn a hole in your
> skull if you snort enough of it. So if you did not feel a sharp pain ... as the compound ventured down your
> ...



yeah I know that licorice taste... 

but yeah I dont see the appeal in snorting it anyway!! less effects than bombing it! a waste


----------

